# Finally got 2009 Lab Results...Help!



## paisleyheart08 (Jul 23, 2011)

Just got back from vacation which was so tiring that I need another vacation to recover and my old lab result copies were here from 2009.

January 14, 2009:

Free T4 1.02 Ref Range: 0.89-1.80 ng/dL
T3 Free 2.7 Ref Range: 2.3-4.2 pg/mL

These were done by (I think) Quest Diagnostics. I've not heard back on the results of my newest labs. The endo practice here is so busy that they tell you it can be up to 2 weeks before you hear anything. Hope this makes sense as I am suffering from a severe case of brain fog today. I feel drugged and I'm not.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

paisleyheart08 said:


> Just got back from vacation which was so tiring that I need another vacation to recover and my old lab result copies were here from 2009.
> 
> January 14, 2009:
> 
> ...


Both the Frees are below the mid-range of the range given by your lab. That is not encouraging in 2009. Wonder what your TSH was like then?


----------

